# BUYER BEWARE ISOVET/ IV GEAR



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

Not sure if anyone has used him in the past but I have used IV over the years. I’ve had good and bad experiences but due to the great prices I kept giving the guy 2,3,4… and so on chances. I took a year off from using the guy who will act like he’s your best buddy to make a sale and then lie and lie about when he’s shipping, packages being in the mail, etc. I’ve used probably 15-20 total sources over the last decade and he is by far the least reliable.. once you start asking why the tracking info isn’t working expect no more emails or communication. I also researched and I’ve the years what is labeled on his vials isn’t always what’s in them. So, again, buyer beware and spend a little more on an actual reliable source.


----------



## FearThaGear (Nov 4, 2021)

Let me get this right, you joined this forum an hour ago with some shit brand pharm name just to tell everyone that some made up source is unreliable?

Ok. Now go away 😉


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice username, and you a source yourself?


----------



## TomJ (Nov 4, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Let me get this right, you joined this forum an hour ago with some shit brand pharm name just to tell everyone that some made up source is unreliable?
> 
> Ok. Now go away


Bout to start brewing and calling myself "420yoloswag69pharma"

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adzg (Nov 4, 2021)

I’m changing my name to juicelab and just send everyone little vials filled with orange juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Let me get this right, you joined this forum an hour ago with some shit brand pharm name just to tell everyone that some made up source is unreliable?
> 
> Ok. Now go away 😉


Made up source? Search threads about them on here from years ago, clown. Yeah, I have my own brew/resell side hustle; wtf does my username have to do with a damn thing?


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Bout to start brewing and calling myself "420yoloswag69pharma"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Maybe get a refund on whatever you’ve been buying first 😂


----------



## TomJ (Nov 4, 2021)

Adzg said:


> I’m changing my name to juicelab and just send everyone little vials filled with orange juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah Aussie customs would seize that shit too

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> Maybe get a refund on whatever you’ve been buying first


Show physique little guy

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Show physique little guy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Tom, why would I share a picture of myself attached to a username that’s also printed on vials. You look like you just got your first vial of test with your 6 month Planet Fitness membership and decided you were about this life. Hysterical.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> Tom, why would I share a picture of myself attached to a username that’s also printed on vials. You look like you just got your first vial of test with your 6 month Planet Fitness membership and decided you were about this life. Hysterical.


 do your vials have 69 on them too? 

Are you 17?

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

TomJ said:


> do your vials have 69 on them too?
> 
> Are you 17?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


69 is not on the vials. Stick with SARMS, Tom, they seem to be working great for you!


----------



## TomJ (Nov 4, 2021)

So let's make a list. 

-shitpost about some source no one gives a shit about as first post. 
-shills for some other source no one gives a shit about as a second post
-has 69 in his name like it's his gamertag
-talks shit about his potential customers for making fun of his retarded ass name. 
-is some bathtub brewer with no credibility or value. 

Yeah so welcome to the forum, wonderful first impression, I'm sure you'll be a valuable member here. 



Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

Adzg said:


> I’m changing my name to juicelab and just send everyone little vials filled with orange juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Adzg said:


> I’m changing my name to juicelab and just send everyone little vials filled with orange juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And how long have you


TomJ said:


> So let's make a list.
> 
> -shitpost about some source no one gives a shit about as first post.
> -shills for some other source no one gives a shit about as a second post
> ...


Tom, I’m not trying to tell you a Goddamn thing. Judging from your physique you have no idea what actual gear is anyways. I was trying to keep others from losing money and little shits like yourself wanted to try too hard (like you probably have your entire life) to be cool. I’m not here to impress you, I promise. Now, go eat, you need it!


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> And how long have you
> 
> Tom, I’m not trying to tell you a Goddamn thing. Judging from your physique you have no idea what actual gear is anyways. I was trying to keep others from losing money and little shits like yourself wanted to try too hard (like you probably have your entire life) to be cool. I’m not here to impress you, I promise. Now, go eat, you need it!


Sell*


----------



## TomJ (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> And how long have you
> 
> Tom, I’m not trying to tell you a Goddamn thing. Judging from your physique you have no idea what actual gear is anyways. I was trying to keep others from losing money and little shits like yourself wanted to try too hard (like you probably have your entire life) to be cool. I’m not here to impress you, I promise. Now, go eat, you need it!


What gear would you recommend for this physique? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 4, 2021)

@Primepharma69 tell me more about this primepharma brand. For starters, where should I send my BTC to?  Hurry up before I change my mind.


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> @Primepharma69 tell me more about this primepharma brand. For starters, where should I send my BTC to?  Hurry up before I change my mind.


Where did I say I was trying to sell you anything?


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 4, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Show physique little guy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Little guy? Bet he looks like a garden gnome!


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

Have you actually seen yourself? What are you doing here?! 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> Where did I say I was trying to sell you anything?


Your username says it all


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 4, 2021)

I'll be right back with my alt, PussyCrusher.


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Your username says it all


Buddy you should spend at least a year in the gym before you consider any AAS. Show me once where I tried to sell someone anything or where I said I was looking to be a supplier on this forum.. if you can show that I’ll delete my entire account.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> Where did I say I was trying to sell you anything?


You didn't, I just want to know about Prime Pharma.  Also please tell me about how deep you are and how you are so much about this life and that you think you know it all because you have been on forums since 2011.  2011 LOL.
Your mouth says you are Big Ramy but reality says you are just another regular body guy that thinks he is something more.
If you really have been around you wouldn't put your source name in your handle and then question why people think that is sketchy when you talk about other sources and then claim you have no other agenda.


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> You didn't, I just want to know about Prime Pharma.  Also please tell me about how deep you are and how you are so much about this life and that you think you know it all because you have been on forums since 2011.  2011 LOL.
> Your mouth says you are Big Ramy but reality says you are just another regular body guy that thinks he is something more.
> If you really have been around you wouldn't put your source name in your handle and then question why people think that is sketchy when you talk about other sources and then claim you have no other agenda.


How are you possibly this slow? I have been around but I don’t actively seek out clients on forums. It’s more of a local thing. My user name comes from one of my emails that makes it easy to remember. AGAIN, when I’m not brewing I do use other sources. I don’t get why this is hard for you all to understand-this is pretty fucking common for those who aren’t brewing and reselling full time. I didn’t say I know it all, what I am saying is that many of you all seem to not know shit and it literally shows.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> How are you possibly this slow? I have been around but I don’t actively seek out clients on forums. It’s more of a local thing. My user name comes from one of my emails that makes it easy to remember. AGAIN, when I’m not brewing I do use other sources. I don’t get why this is hard for you all to understand-this is pretty fucking common for those who aren’t brewing and reselling full time. I didn’t say I know it all, what I am saying is that many of you all seem to not know shit and it literally shows.


So did you also source under the Hammer name? Or Victory?


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> So did you also source under the Hammer name? Or Victory?


No? I’ve never been under any other source name.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> How are you possibly this slow? I have been around but I don’t actively seek out clients on forums. It’s more of a local thing. My user name comes from one of my emails that makes it easy to remember. AGAIN, when I’m not brewing I do use other sources. I don’t get why this is hard for you all to understand-this is pretty fucking common for those who aren’t brewing and reselling full time. I didn’t say I know it all, what I am saying is that many of you all seem to not know shit and it literally shows.


Not slow at all bro but you are shady. Why create an account here with the same name you source with? You call the members here stupid? LOL. You reek of BS bro.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Not slow at all bro but you are shady. Why create an account here with the same name you source with? Then, you call the members here stupid. LOL. You reek of BS bro.


Prime Pharma makes me think of Hammer and Victory and those were laughed off the forums.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 4, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Prime Pharma makes me think of Hammer and Victory and those were laughed off the forums.


there was another one too, right? I can't remember the name though.  I thought there were 4 rebrands.


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Not slow at all bro but you are shady. Why create an account here with the same name you source with? You call the members here stupid? LOL. You reek of BS bro.


I’m shady because I use my email as my username to keep it easy for myself? 😂😂😂


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Prime Pharma makes me think of Hammer and Victory and those were laughed off the forums.


Lol how long have you been lifting weights, buddy?


----------



## TODAY (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> 69 is not on the vials. Stick with SARMS, Tom, they seem to be working great for you!


Okay but so

Will you sell me some SARMS if I ask you real nice


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> there was another one too, right? I can't remember the name though.  I thought there were 4 rebrands.


Flex-Tech? That one just popped into my mind now...they were primarily on BOP.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> Lol how long have you been lifting weights, buddy?


Longer than you think and what about you? Bet Dylan Gemelli is your idol if you are pushing sarms.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> I’m shady because I use my email as my username to keep it easy for myself? 😂😂😂


Not just shady but that also implies you are stupid and easily mixed up.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 4, 2021)

So hi there Hammer, good to see you again old friend! Remember the days you were on Meso and you got roundly laughed off that place and you had a huge meltdown over there? That was so priceless.

You also got hounded off ASF and BOP too...not too smart you are with all your rebrands which got found out quick.

So you thought of sneaking on here too would be easy but nope!


----------



## TODAY (Nov 4, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> So hi there Hammer, good to see you again old friend! Remember the days you were on Meso and you got roundly laughed off that place and you had a huge meltdown over there? That was so priceless.
> 
> You also got hounded off ASF and BOP too...not too smart you are with all your rebrands which got found out quick.
> 
> So you thought of sneaking on here too would be easy but nope!


Shhhh stop being mean to him I wanna sample his prime69 SARMS


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Longer than you think and what about you? Bet Dylan Gemelli is your idol if you are pushing sarms.


I’m not pushing SARMS, dumbass. I was being sarcastic. Longer than I think? Damn, why isn’t it working?


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> So hi there Hammer, good to see you again old friend! Remember the days you were on Meso and you got roundly laughed off that place and you had a huge meltdown over there? That was so priceless.
> 
> You also got hounded off ASF and BOP too...not too smart you are with all your rebrands which got found out quick.
> 
> So you thought of sneaking on here too would be easy but nope!


I don’t even know who the fuck that is. I do have a new user name for yourself, though. How ‘bout SkinnyFat69? I won’t even make fun of you for it.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Send0 (Nov 4, 2021)

Just a friendly reminder to watch the shit flinging. I don't care who started it. I don't even care about whatever this thread is about.

As long as things are kept friendly then throwing some jabs are fine. But I can see things are riding a very fine line here.

The second it turns into something much more personal, then I'm going to have to actually act like a real mod.

continue on as you were, but be aware  I'm watching this thread.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't agree with the first post being a bashing on another sponsor. It doesn't make you look good as a potential sponsor or member of this great board. I've seen isovet on a few other forums with good reviews. I am very impressed however with negative 3 likes you have achieved on 28 posts. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> I don't agree with the first post being a bashing on another sponsor. It doesn't make you look good as a potential sponsor or member of this great board. I've seen isovet on a few other forums with good reviews. I am very impressed however with negative 3 likes you have achieved on 28 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn’t Instagram, I’m not here for likes. I can easily supply emails where this guy went MIA or on other forums where his sust was really cyp ions ge, etc. I was trying to do folks a favor but I guess that’s not welcome here. Wild.


----------



## Obscured78 (Nov 4, 2021)

Prime Pharma was the name of another shit lab that got ran off selling bunk and/or dirty gear…
Isovet IV gear I have read good and bad reviews. I wouldn’t use him.


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

Obscured78 said:


> Prime Pharma was the name of another shit lab that got ran off selling bunk and/or dirty gear…
> Isovet IV gear I have read good and bad reviews. I wouldn’t use him.


I never sold on any forum. Didn’t even know about the original “prime”. ISO is extremely hit or Miss but when he misses you don’t get your gear for months after you paid. That was my only point in my original post. If someone advised me against using an inconsistent source I would thank them but that’s just me.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 4, 2021)

Obscured78 said:


> Prime Pharma was the name of another shit lab that got ran off selling bunk and/or dirty gear…
> Isovet IV gear I have read good and bad reviews. I wouldn’t use him.


I wouldn't either. I have my sources I trust right now

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> This isn’t Instagram, I’m not here for likes. I can easily supply emails where this guy went MIA or on other forums where his sust was really cyp ions ge, etc. I was trying to do folks a favor but I guess that’s not welcome here. Wild.


I was not being a dick about the likes. I really don't know how there are negative likes so that does impress me.

I just thought it was frowned upon to have a first post like that. I appreciate you trying to warn/save people but to me I see it as you are butthurt about something that happened. I don't need or want proof, I'm just telling you how it looks from my perspective. Best of luck to you

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 4, 2021)

Obscured78 said:


> Prime Pharma was the name of another shit lab that got ran off selling bunk and/or dirty gear…
> Isovet IV gear I have read good and bad reviews. I wouldn’t use him.


Isovet was on a few forums I'm on including a private one...and was a mixed bag.
Prime on the other hand is indeed pure garbage.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 4, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Just a friendly reminder to watch the shit flinging. I don't care who started it. I don't even care about whatever this thread is about.
> 
> As long as things are kept friendly then throwing some jabs are fine. But I can see things are riding a very fine line here.
> 
> ...


----------



## FearThaGear (Nov 4, 2021)

Watching threads like this run up to 10 to 15 pages is one of my favorite pastimes.


----------



## CJ (Nov 4, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Watching threads like this run up to 10 to 15 pages is one of my favorite pastimes.


I can't believe how long they go on for, the same posts just reworded over, and over, and over.....


----------



## FearThaGear (Nov 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I can't believe how long they go on for, the same posts just reworded over, and over, and over.....


It's that syndrome related to having the last word 🤣


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I can't believe how long they go on for, the same posts just reworded over, and over, and over.....


It's like an obsession!


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> I was not being a dick about the likes. I really don't know how there are negative likes so that does impress me.
> 
> I just thought it was frowned upon to have a first post like that. I appreciate you trying to warn/save people but to me I see it as you are butthurt about something that happened. I don't need or want proof, I'm just telling you how it looks from my perspective. Best of luck to you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Understandable. Yes, most would be butthurt over a source who lies and steals


MindlessWork said:


> It's like an obsession!


yeah, man, and here you are…


----------



## CJ (Nov 4, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> It's like an obsession!


You're one of the people doing it!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Obscured78 (Nov 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You're one of the people doing it!!!  🤣🤣🤣


99% of his posts are someone else’s posts reworded. Like stfu already.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 5, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> I don’t even know who the fuck that is. I do have a new user name for yourself, though. How ‘bout SkinnyFat69? I won’t even make fun of you for it.


How many times are you going to insult members with enough balls to have pics of themselves in their avi which opens themselves up to constructive criticism from some and gutless insults from lames that have no business making arrogant and cocky posts....you're the fucking lame I'm referring to in case you can't keep up because you're butt hurt we're not thanking you for you "warning" which for sure was something else in disguise.

Its kind of understood that unless you're willing to post pics of yourself that you'll keep your fucking suckhole shut about how others look in their pics. OPSEC is a concern of yours, is it? You just pick and choose whatever suits you. Try this one on....choose another handle and start over. You've managed to alienate your self and make an enemy of me, anyway. You're pretty fucking stupid. I'm waiting for you to take the bait from someone so that maybe you and I can get to know each other on a more intimate level.

Your not understanding how you look shady posting under a sources handle(a source that isn't relevant to our Community) while bashing a source that happens to be somewhat relevant speaks to your inexperience or perhaps more likely your lack of common sense.


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 5, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> How many times are you going to insult members with enough balls to have pics of themselves in their avi which opens themselves up to constructive criticism from some and gutless insults from lames that have no business making arrogant and cocky posts....you're the fucking lame I'm referring to in case you can't keep up because you're butt hurt we're not thanking you for you "warning" which for sure was something else in disguise.
> 
> Its kind of understood that unless you're willing to post pics of yourself that you'll keep your fucking suckhole shut about how others look in their pics. OPSEC is a concern of yours, is it? You just pick and choose whatever suits you. Try this one on....choose another handle and start over. You've managed to alienate your self and make an enemy of me, anyway. You're pretty fucking stupid. I'm waiting for you to take the bait from someone so that maybe you and I can get to know each other on a more intimate level.
> 
> Your not understanding how you look shady posting under a sources handle(a source that isn't relevant to our Community) while bashing a source that happens to be somewhat relevant speaks to your inexperience or perhaps more likely your lack of common sense.


I’m not here to build a relationship with you. This isn’t match.com; I’m sorry you’re so offended you felt the need to write an entire goddamn essay. What do you think it was in disguise of little Ben? There’s a WILD amount of insecurity, here. All I did was vouch for a source I had used in the past and reference one I don’t recommend and people like yourself get bent out of shape like you’re on your MONTHLY cycle. And yes, I absolutely mocked people’s physiques who have absolutely no business referencing my validity and wouldn’t know if their gear was bunk or not. THOSE people, for whatever reason, tend to be the loudest. 

I had used ISOVET on and off the last 8 years giving them chance after chance but they continue to fuck up and it doesn’t take much research to see he has a habit of doing exactly that. So, BEN, you can sit your ass down and I don’t give a single flying fuck about your “status” (that you, for some reason think is important) on this forum.


----------



## Adzg (Nov 5, 2021)

Anyone want 10ml of orange juice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 5, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Anyone want 10ml of orange juice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tren Ace? I’m good.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 5, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> I’m not here to build a relationship with you. This isn’t match.com; I’m sorry you’re so offended you felt the need to write an entire goddamn essay. What do you think it was in disguise of little Ben? There’s a WILD amount of insecurity, here. All I did was vouch for a source I had used in the past and reference one I don’t recommend and people like yourself get bent out of shape like you’re on your MONTHLY cycle. And yes, I absolutely mocked people’s physiques who have absolutely no business referencing my validity and wouldn’t know if their gear was bunk or not. THOSE people, for whatever reason, tend to be the loudest.
> 
> I had used ISOVET on and off the last 8 years giving them chance after chance but they continue to fuck up and it doesn’t take much research to see he has a habit of doing exactly that. So, BEN, you can sit your ass down and I don’t give a single flying fuck about your “status” (that you, for some reason think is important) on this forum.


For starters you shouldn't be the one to order people around and you should be the one to pipe down. @biggerben692000  has a lot of pull and respect in this community you don't and all you are is just a little minnow.

Hope that sinks in.

Rant over.


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 5, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> For starters you shouldn't be the one to order people around and you should be the one to pipe down. @biggerben692000  has a lot of pull and respect in this community you don't and all you are is just a little minnow.
> 
> Hope that sinks in.
> 
> Rant over.


Guy, could I not be more clear that I don’t give a shit? I could literally not care less. 
He’s not going to sleep with you.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 5, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> Guy, could I not be more clear that I don’t give a shit? I could literally not care less.
> He’s not going to sleep with you.


You surely aren't making friends here at all, but you are doing is being a toolbag.


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 5, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> You surely aren't making friends here at all, but you are doing is being a toolbag.


I Don’t need to make friends, weirdo. You were called out my others earlier because you were just repeating what everyone else was saying and here you are again. Go to bed.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 5, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> I Don’t need to make friends, weirdo. You were called out my others earlier because you were just repeating what everyone else was saying and here you are again. Go to bed.


So you been called out for being a blockhead, and that's worse.


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 5, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> So you been called out for being a blockhead, and that's worse.


Here I am, still not giving a shit.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 5, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> Here I am, still not giving a shit.


No one cares


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 5, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> No one cares


You obviously do. I think you care way to damn much, to be honest with you.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 5, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> I’m not here to build a relationship with you.
> I had used ISOVET on and off the last 8 years giving them chance after chance but they continue to fuck up and it doesn’t take much research to see he has a habit of doing exactly that. So, BEN, you can sit your ass down and I don’t give a single flying fuck about your “status” (that you, for some reason think is important) on this forum.


Clearly. If you were here courting me, first thing we'd notice is a 180 where your manners are concerned. As a whole, Society is lacking manners and its always a good place to start when trying to better oneself or trying to get on my good side.

A little honesty goes a long way as well. Where are you an 11 year member? What other handle do you use so we can see the impact you've made around the Community?  You said you've been around the forums for 11 years, correct? 
8 of those years you've been toiling away trying to make things work with IsoVet? Why? Oh...the price. You base your decision on price alone. That's gotta suck. going through life cutting coupons going from one $2 hooker to the next. If you apply yourself, son, and drop the act, things may or may not get better for you. I'll be honest, from where I'm sitting, you may be a lost cause.


----------



## Adzg (Nov 6, 2021)

I bet he is just going to say he doesn’t care about what we think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 6, 2021)

@CJ275 @Send0 can we change his name to "shitpost" please 🤣


----------



## CJ (Nov 6, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> @CJ275 @Send0 can we change his name to "shitpost" please 🤣
> View attachment 15068


😳😳😳

That might be a record.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 9, 2021)

Obscured78 said:


> 99% of his posts are someone else’s posts reworded. Like stfu already.


The irony that mindless liked this post ..


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 9, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> I’m not here to build a relationship with you. This isn’t match.com; I’m sorry you’re so offended you felt the need to write an entire goddamn essay. What do you think it was in disguise of little Ben? There’s a WILD amount of insecurity, here. All I did was vouch for a source I had used in the past and reference one I don’t recommend and people like yourself get bent out of shape like you’re on your MONTHLY cycle. And yes, I absolutely mocked people’s physiques who have absolutely no business referencing my validity and wouldn’t know if their gear was bunk or not. THOSE people, for whatever reason, tend to be the loudest.
> 
> I had used ISOVET on and off the last 8 years giving them chance after chance but they continue to fuck up and it doesn’t take much research to see he has a habit of doing exactly that. So, BEN, you can sit your ass down and I don’t give a single flying fuck about your “status” (that you, for some reason think is important) on this forum.


You basically were hoping to cast a little extra doubt onto competition whilst advertising yourself on the sly we get it, we get it.

Mistakes made include but are not limited to:

-Injecting your opinion into a forum full of strangers without an introduction (we don't know who the fuck you are? So why are you speaking? Still I meant STILL speaking)

-Bashing strangers on their home turf based on how they look 

-Shilling for yourself whilst openly denying that that is what you really here to do

-Insulting our collective intelligences

-Wasting our time

Goodbye


----------



## bigdaddysmoothdc (Nov 9, 2021)

Why guys use isovet gear after so many horrible testing results is baffling. 

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 9, 2021)

Not sure y people resurrect a thread that was dead on Saturday.  Must be a MESO thing


----------

